

Help Underserved Kids Learn To Code - RyanSeas
http://www.indiegogo.com/CodeNow
Do YOU believe any kid can be the next Steve Jobs? We do! CodeNow is in the last day of our campaign to raise money to teach kids to code.<p>http://www.indiegogo.com/CodeNow
======
vchoi
It's hard to learn to code, it's hard to teach kids, it's noble to help
underserved kids, but the combination resulting in "Do YOU believe any kid can
be the next Steve Jobs?" seems a bit off. It's probably just brand positioning
and their underlying effort is to teach "new literacy" in the same vein as
other non-profits combat illiteracy. I hope the program becomes popular
though, it'd be nice if students can overcome the barrier to entry with the
initial learning curve and get a feeling of what they can be starting on. This
can help them start to learn outside of the school structure, which would make
them better learners. This program is also an amusing contrast to the other
new thread on Python Core Mentorships:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4240638>

What are they coding in? What programs are they writing for? How does the
program make sure the students continue to be interested after the program
ends?

